# Myself



## Grog12 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello all!

I stumbled across this sight while trying to answer a NEC question about jumpers for the stage and got the answer I needed. Seems like a good community.

Thanks,
Grog12


----------



## Van (Nov 2, 2006)

Arrrr With a name like grog He's got to be good ! Welcome aboard Matey ! 
< sorry still recovering from Halloween >


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 2, 2006)

Van said:


> Arrrr With a name like grog He's got to be good ! Welcome aboard Matey !
> < sorry still recovering from Halloween >



Not a problem...I'm still recovering myself


----------



## kingfisher1 (Nov 12, 2006)

oh.... Las Vegas, i think can be equally consider teh Crazy Lighting capital of the USA. (New York being the other...)


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 11, 2007)

For gaff...since I've been frequenting CB a lot recently and I never did anything else in this thread......

I'm a freelance Lighting Designer (www.vinkolighting.com) currently working as a Master Electrician in Florida. (You have to pay the bills somehow.) 
Which means I should update my profile.

(for the record my website is horribly out of date but as soon as my home comp works again and I get through this show I call my wedding its top of the priority list.)


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks Grog. Looks like I didn't welcome you aboard back then... so consider this a second welcoming. 

I think Van's still recovering from Halloween last I heard.


----------



## soundlight (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Hey, at least you posted a website. I always like seeing what other folks are doing/have done.


----------



## Van (Jul 11, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Thanks Grog. Looks like I didn't welcome you aboard back then... so consider this a second welcoming.
> 
> I think Van's still recovering from Halloween last I heard.


 
No Now I'm recovering from summer, or what little I had of it.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 12, 2007)

welcome aboard, how is working in the great LV


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 12, 2007)

It wasn't bad. The main problem I had with it was there weren't a lot of design opportunities that paid. If I wanted to be a button and box pusher and make a lot of money I could. If I wanted to design for free and hang and focus all by myself I could. There wasn't a lot of middle ground.


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 16, 2007)

I think you've gotten the whole welcome message, but add mine to it.


gafftaper said:


> I think Van's still recovering from Halloween last I heard.



Well given Christmas and Halloween are the same, it's not SO bad... And a gold star to the person who explains why it is that they are the same...


----------



## Schniapereli (Jul 17, 2007)

Computer programmers think it is the same day.

In binary, oct31 = dec25.


(Little joke I found when looking up the answer: There are 10 kinds of people in this world. Those wo understand binary, and those who don't)


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 18, 2007)

Chris15 said:


> Well given Christmas and Halloween are the same, it's not SO bad... And a gold star to the person who explains why it is that they are the same...



Probably more of your downunder Voo Doo. You don't celebrate Columbus Day, Ground Hog Day, President's Day, Martin Luther King's Birthday, 4th of July or even Thanksgiving and you think Halloween and Christmas are the same day... 

I may just give up... you may be too far lost to save.


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 25, 2007)

Schniapereli said:


> Computer programmers think it is the same day.
> 
> In binary, oct31 = dec25.
> 
> ...



Close... It's not in binary... Octal numbers are base 8, decimal numbers are base 12 and binary is base 2. So 31 Octal is 8^1*3 + 8^0*1 = 25 in decimal...


gafftaper said:


> Probably more of your downunder Voo Doo. You don't celebrate Columbus Day, Ground Hog Day, President's Day, Martin Luther King's Birthday, 4th of July or even Thanksgiving and you think Halloween and Christmas are the same day...
> 
> I may just give up... you may be too far lost to save.



And you don't even have the respect to commemorate ANZAC day... Australia Day, Queen's birthday and such I can forgive... And then there are those days only public servant know exists because the rules say the must fly the flag specially on those days... Commonwealth day be one of those.


And for the record, we care little for the pagan celebration of Halloween.

And don't get me started on APEC public holiday... Bloody government...


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm sorry Chris...I'm gonna have to ban you from my introduction thread...anyone who doesn't like Halloween just isn't welcome here >:>


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 31, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Probably more of your downunder Voo Doo. You don't celebrate Columbus Day, Ground Hog Day, President's Day, Martin Luther King's Birthday, 4th of July or even Thanksgiving and you think Halloween and Christmas are the same day...
> 
> I may just give up... you may be too far lost to save.



DOWN UNDER VOODO!
metric voodo,


arghhhhhhh


----------



## Van (Aug 1, 2007)

Grog12 said:


> I'm sorry Chris...I'm gonna have to ban you from my introduction thread...anyone who doesn't like Halloween just isn't welcome here >:>


 
I agree Grog. I've always kind of liked Chris, but now I'm goiing to have to rethink. Halloween is the anniversary of my first date with my wife. Halloween is my daughters birthday. Halloween or Samhain < suh-wain> is the oldest, and one of the most revered holidays of my ancestors. It's the one day a year I can be a pirate and not get funny looks. Heck, it's the one day a year I can be myself and not get funny looks.


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mmmmmm Samhain....I totally can't wait for Halloween Horror nights at Universal this year!


----------

